# Crime scene on Stapleton Road



## WasGeri (Aug 27, 2005)

Just down opposite Club Caba or whatever it's called - by the Carribean Club, a hairdressers or beauty salon has been cordoned off and there are police guarding it either side.

Anyone know what happened? It must have happened in between 10 and 3 as it wasn't there when I went past this morning.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 31, 2005)

Another crime scene today on Ashley Road - outside what used to be the Jamaican Good Food.

Any of our St Pauls correspondents able to shed any light?


----------



## inks (Sep 1, 2005)

Someone got stabbed in Tasties on Tuesday night.

I watched the spillover as the Tasties crew came out looking for people and ran into the Somalis sparking off a few fights.

There were sporadic incidents for a few hours with bottles getting thrown around and a bit of brawling.  It wasn't too heavy though as things round here go.


----------



## inks (Sep 2, 2005)

Right now there's someone outside shouting "murder, murder, come, come" repeatedly.  I don't know why.


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 2, 2005)

There is probably a large collection of CROWS flown down to eat the junk food people left behind   


ok ill get me coat


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 2, 2005)

*cough*

crows, not rooks


*cough*


----------

